# I love old photographs!



## Ethan (Sep 22, 2014)

The real Christopher Robin and Winnie the Pooh


----------



## escorial (Sep 22, 2014)

so much history wrapped up in one photo..boss


----------



## Ethan (Sep 23, 2014)

*Earnest Hemmingway*


----------



## dither (Sep 23, 2014)

I actually wouldn't mind getting into black and whites, maybe not so easy nowadays though.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 23, 2014)

dither said:


> I actually wouldn't mind getting into black and whites, maybe not so easy nowadays though.



Most entry level, and all more advanced, DSLR cameras will allow you to shoot in monochrome. Almost all image processing software will allow you to convert any photo to B&W, or grayscale.


----------



## dither (Sep 23, 2014)

Terry D said:


> Most entry level, and all more advanced, DSLR cameras will allow you to shoot in monochrome. Almost all image processing software will allow you to convert any photo to B&W, or grayscale.



Interesting stuff Mr. D,
might just explore the possibility.

I thought one needed filters and things.


----------



## hvysmker (Sep 23, 2014)

Long ago,  in Honolulu, I acquired a small cardboard box of old photos at a swap meet.  No real reason except they were on a "free" table.  In most part, they were probably taken around the island in the far past.  Many were too faded to make out, others damaged in some way. But there were a few interesting ones.

My sister keeps the family photos.  When looking over them, some in albums, many loose, I thought of those Hawaiian shots.  I also wonder why few people take the time to write information on the back for the benefit of future generations.  It would certainly make them of more value to viewers ten years or more in the future.  It would only take mere seconds a shot to enhance their value.

Hell. Maybe YOUR kid will grow up to be President, or even claw to the top of a more honest profession, causing that photo to greatly increase in interest and value.  No one will know unless you take those few seconds.

Charlie


----------



## dither (Sep 23, 2014)

Y'know? It's weird,
i'm not really interested in  cluttering my place up with actual photo-prints, but i find myself thinking about taking snaps when i'm out going walkabout.
The small cheap camera that i have won't do though, i'll think on.
Would need to get something with a half decent telephoto lense i suppose


----------



## dale (Sep 23, 2014)

dither said:


> Interesting stuff Mr. D,
> might just explore the possibility.
> 
> I thought one needed filters and things.



it's simple to convert photos to b/w or blue or serpia on the windows edit photo thingy. i mean...even i can do it and i'm a dunce. 
shouldn't be too hard for you to figure out. word has it that you're only 1/2 the dunce i am. ha ha


----------



## Ethan (Sep 24, 2014)

*George Orwell*


Dr Seuss and the grinch
who stole Christmas


----------



## tepelus (Sep 24, 2014)

hvysmker said:


> I also wonder why few people take the time to write information on the back for the benefit of future generations.  It would certainly make them of more value to viewers ten years or more in the future.  It would only take mere seconds a shot to enhance their value.



My mom has said the same thing with photos of hers. Going through old photo albums she wonders why she never wrote anything down on the backs of them. I guess you think at the time you'll remember years on down the road what the photo was for, because at the time your memory is fresh, but eventually the memory fades. Or it could be laziness, or just plain didn't want to write it down.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 24, 2014)

*Guess who?*


Two world famous Authors


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2014)

Guess? Plath & Asimov


----------



## Ethan (Sep 25, 2014)

That is Anne Frank and Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 25, 2014)

J.D.Salinger                James Joyce John steinbeck     Charles Dickens


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2014)

It wasn't a bad guess though, was it?


----------



## dither (Sep 25, 2014)

dale said:


> it's simple to convert photos to b/w or blue or serpia on the windows edit photo thingy. i mean...even i can do it and i'm a dunce.
> shouldn't be too hard for you to figure out. word has it that you're only 1/2 the dunce i am. ha ha



"Dunce" an aspiration.
1/2 the dunce? Rumor gossip 'nd hearsay.

As i may have said, i'm not really interested in running off prints, wouldn't know how anyway, but i'll keep that in mind.
Some pics DO look better in B&W imo.
A relative had some wedding pics taken of the bride, B&W with colored flowers and confetti, they looked pretty cool.
It's amazing what one can do nowadays.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 25, 2014)

We are in the process of collecting our family photos. We are all scanning and sending them to my cousin so she can organize them and make them available to everyone. Here are two of my favorites:

My grandmother:






This is my grandfather and grandmother and their children. The little girl in the white dress is my mom.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 26, 2014)

Lewis Powell
a conspirator in Lincolns assassination.

Chief Sitting Bull
with Buffalo Bill


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 26, 2014)

This is a great article on Victorian photographs by the BBC 

When I saw this photograph at first I thought it’s fake. Someone after a night out in fancy dress, or an actor from a set. It is so human compared to most Victorian pictures.

_ Whether it was a warm or a cool day in July, July it was when this  picture was taken in 1896. It may be that the discomfort of mutton-leg  sleeves and a tight collar in July are enough to account for an apparent  refusal to look at the camera. This is not what we expect of  Victorians, and judging by the rarity of this kind of picture, it is not  what they expected of themselves. The woman is holding and looking at  an object - is she using that as an excuse not to look directly at the  camera of J H Donnell?  Donnell wanted it to be known most emphatically  that he or she took this picture, as if to cement the relationship  between photographer and subject. It worked - 118 years later the  relationship persists in this image._



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-29246071


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Ethan (Sep 26, 2014)

*George Armstrong Custer*


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2014)

A colorized photo? I take it Custer is the central figure with his hand tucked/posed. He seems to be looking off somewhere.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 27, 2014)

Love this thread. Old photos, especially of my favorite authors, can be so much fun. 
Hermann Hesse - 1958?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2014)

I always want to know the story... what are they thinking? What was going on in their life at the time? Your tattooed woman, where's she from? Did she work in the circus? She looks... Eastern European, or? Most of the time there's no story. You're left to guess. I have photos of relatives, people I never met. I have a few stories about some, or no stories; nothing. I'm related but I don't know these people.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> A colorized photo? I take it Custer is the central figure with his hand tucked/posed. He seems to be looking off somewhere.



No, he's the one with the dog. I have the monochrome photo as well but this colourised shows a lot more detail.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 27, 2014)

The beats. cool.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2014)

Standing  from left to right: King Haakon VII of Norway, King Ferdinand of Bulgaria, King Manuel of Portugal, Kaiser Wilhelm II of the German Empire, King George I of The Hellenes (Greece) and King Albert I of the Belgians (Belgium). Seated, from left to right: King Alfonso XIII of Spain, King-Emperor George V of the Great Britain and King Frederick VIII of Denmark.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2014)

Tolstoy,   Mark Twain (Sam Clemens)  the real Anastasia & Dad


----------



## Ethan (Sep 29, 2014)

*And just for fun, everybody needs a fag now and then*


----------



## Ethan (Oct 11, 2014)

hENRY fORDCharles DarwinWalt WhitmanMarie Curie


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 11, 2014)

One of the most famous pictures of personalities ever taken: The Fifth Solvay Conference.






A. Piccard, E. Henriot, P. Ehrenfest, E. Herzen, Th. de Donder, E. Schrödinger, J.E. Verschaffelt, W. Pauli, W. Heisenberg, R.H. Fowler, L. Brillouin;
P. Debye, M. Knudsen, W.L. Bragg, H.A. Kramers, P.A.M. Dirac, A.H. Compton, L. de Broglie, M. Born, N. Bohr;
I. Langmuir, M. Planck, M. Skłodowska-Curie, H.A. Lorentz, A. Einstein, P. Langevin, Ch.-E. Guye, C.T.R. Wilson, O.W. Richardson



A fantastic colorized Version with captions, here: http://imgur.com/gallery/fmVmslS


----------



## Ethan (Oct 27, 2014)

seem like nice boys!


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 27, 2014)

Ethan said:


> ..seem like nice boys!



That is what one looks like when one's physiology is still strong enough to absorb massive amounts of illegal substances before succumbing to the deluge... 

A wonderful collection of colorized black&white photographs! Great stuff: http://www.dvice.com/archives/2012/01/gallery_famous.php


----------



## LeeC (Oct 27, 2014)

One can find old photos of famous people easily on the net, but here are some old photos you won't find.


My maternal grandparents c1919 when he brought back an english wife from WW I





My paternal grandparents c1940 





My father c1940 just before leaving for WW II


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome pics, LeeC!

I've got some old photos around here, but I don't know who half the people are in them.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 27, 2014)

Might be interesting. Different walks of life and all that


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 28, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> One of the most famous pictures of personalities ever taken: The Fifth Solvay Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

